# Good dips for pita chips?



## crankin (Jun 14, 2008)

I've recently discovered that I love homemade pita chips. But now I need to find some dips that go well with them. I know hummus is a pretty standard accompaniment, but I want some alternatives. Does anyone have any good ones to share? 

P.S. If you have any good-tasting healthy dips for this application, that would be awesome. But you don't have to limit responses to that.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 14, 2008)

I made a really good roasted red pepper dip from Emeril once.... I'll try to find it.


----------



## auntieshelly (Jun 14, 2008)

Guacamole -- YUM!!  Good with any type of chip!!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2008)

Tzatziki is great with pita chips.


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 14, 2008)

Zaatar in olive oil makes a nice dip, or you can brush the chips with it before baking, also very nice. 

Zaatar itself is pretty simple - thyme, sumac, and sesame seeds ground together (I like to do it in mortar & pestle, but a clean coffee grinder should be OK too), then add some good seasalt. Some recipes include other herbs- oregano & marjoram are common, but I like the simple one listed above best.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 14, 2008)

baba ganouj.  I love this stuff.


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2008)

OOh sprinkle the pitas with some cinnamon sugar before you toast them up and use some kind of fruit cream cheese dip


----------



## archiduc (Jun 14, 2008)

crankin said:


> I've recently discovered that I love homemade pita chips. But now I need to find some dips that go well with them. I know hummus is a pretty standard accompaniment, but I want some alternatives. Does anyone have any good ones to share?
> 
> P.S. If you have any good-tasting healthy dips for this application, that would be awesome. But you don't have to limit responses to that.


 
Hi CRankin,

Try a spicy guacamole, red pesto, skordalia, baba ganoush, tzatziki made from peeled, salted, refreshed and dried cucmber, a slack mushroom paté made from ceps (Autumn dip) or an asparagus dip (JUNE) or a bean paté - any time of the year.

Regards,
Archiduc


----------



## ErikC (Jun 15, 2008)

I must echo the choice of Baba Ganouj. This stuff is a food group unto itself. Roasted eggplant and garlic...yum!


----------



## deelady (Jul 7, 2008)

Ive always loved a nice tapenade on pita chips, or tzatziki. But then again I love tzatziki on ANYTHING..even been tempted to dip my sweetie in some, although I think he might object! Did I just get off subject?! oops


----------



## luvs (Jul 8, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Tzatziki is great with pita chips.


 

taramosalata, too!


----------



## QSis (Jul 8, 2008)

I love baba ganoush, too, but this is even better  Recipes : Roasted Eggplant Spread : Food Network

What makes it better is the roasted red peppers and red onions, and you can CHEW this spread!  

I substituted smoked paprika for the cayenne, and I added more garlic.   

I LOVE this spread and can eat it by itself with a fork!

Lee


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

Buonasera,

Good topic ... Hope this is not too repetitious. 

1. Egyptian Babaghanuj 
2. Lebanese hummus ( chickpeas )
3. Tuscan Cannelli Hummus
4. Greek Tzatiki 
5. Black Kalamata Tapenade
6. Home made Ali Oli with Garlic 
7. Indian Raita 
8. Indian Mango Chutney 
9. Beet or other vegetable of choice Skordalia 
10. an International Cheese Platter 
11. Home made Ricotta 
12. Basil, Pinenut, Garlic and Evoo Ligurian Pesto 

Have a nice evening.
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Mel! (Jun 26, 2012)

What about 'Tangy Bean Dip'.

Whizz up the following ingredients to make it.
Any kind of beans.
Lemon juice
A few fresh garlic cloves
Pinch of salt
Black pepper corns if you have them. 
Plain yoghurt
Green onions, if you have them


----------



## Addie (Jun 26, 2012)

I realize that pita chips are associated with Mediterranean cooking. But think outside the box. Use them in place of corn chips and look toward Tex-Mex dips. Or use corn chips with Mediterranean dips. Mix it up a bit. The flavor of the corn chips is just another layer of flavor to the dip.


----------



## merstar (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a great dip/spread (I add more chili powder and hot sauce, double the green chiles, and use all extra sharp cheddar):
GREEN CHILE CHEESE SPREAD 
Three-Cheese Green Chile Spread Recipe - Food.com - 19079


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 26, 2012)

deelady said:


> Ive always loved a nice tapenade on pita chips, or tzatziki. But then again I love tzatziki on ANYTHING..even been tempted to dip my sweetie in some, although I think he might object! Did I just get off subject?! oops


Spinach dip. 

Recipe Details

smoked salmon and cream cheese

smoked oysters

Recipe Details


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 26, 2012)

warm, spinach artichoke dip is great with pita chips.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 26, 2012)

Warm Clam Dip


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2012)

Easy spicy dip
1 cup cream cheese with 1/2 tea. cayenne pepper, or more it's up to you how your tongue will hold up 1tab.Worcestershire sauce,chopped chives to taste.salt and pepper,1 tea. curry powder Mix well serve with pita's or chips of choice. Makes one bowl
kades


----------

